

Who's hiring?  - sidchilling

Anyone hiring? I am a developer from India and wishing to move to the US.
======
andymoe
Check back Feb 1 for the monthly "Who's hiring" threads.

For reference:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3A+new.ycombinator.com+...](https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3A+new.ycombinator.com+whos+hiring)

